# Need parts



## Valo (Jan 22, 2008)

I just bought a used X-RAY t2 and was needing to order some parts. California area. Thanks


----------



## FasterLouder (Dec 1, 2007)

Lucky Dude.
Try Tower,or Horizon,I hear they're pretty good.


----------



## FasterLouder (Dec 1, 2007)

Second thought-Dude,you've got a computer,just order what you need online!
I live in New Zealand and it can be a real pain trying to find someone local for parts for my oddball/rare cars,I get EVERYTHING I need online,it usually works out cheaper,too.
Plus,I love getting a box full of parts in the mail!


----------

